# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Michael Caine 'to star in Walford'

## crystalsea

Hi this came from AOL's entertainment site, wasn't sure where to put it, so please move to a more appropriate place if deemed appropriate - Ta.  - I hope this is true, I love Michael Caine  :Heart:  

Michael Caine 'to star in Walford'
There is a rumour circulating that none other than Michael Caine would love a cameo in EastEnders.

He said: "I do watch the show. I think Babs Windsor is great, but I don't think anyone has ever offered me a role, so who knows?

"If they did I might just say yes."

A BBC spokesperson for the show didn't deny the possibility of the renowned thesp appearing, adding that Michael would fit in perfectly, thanks to his London roots, and could pop up in Albert Square during a visit to see old friends.

Caine is one of Hollywood's most respected actors, whose career spans 40 years and includes such hits as Alfie, The Italian Job, Get Carter, Educating Rita and The Quiet American.

He received Best Supporting Actor Oscars for the movies Hannah and Her Sisters in 1987 and The Cider House Rules in 2000.

He wouldn't be the first big name to feature in the show.

Singing superstar Robbie Williams famously appeared in the background of a scene in the Queen Vic, chatting on the public phone.

Little Britain's David Walliams played the registrar at Alfie and Kat's first wedding. However, he turned out to be an actor, hired by the groom-to-be.

Before she became internationally known as Baby Spice, Emma Bunton was one of a gang of muggers who attacked Jules Tavenier (Tommy Eytle).

----------


## Luna

moving to rumours.... :Big Grin:  

sounds great though

----------


## Siobhan

I would love this to be true.. of all people who said they would love a part in EE I think I would prefer Michael Cain to get it.. one of my all time fav actors... Or I would love Hugh Grant in it as some co-worker in Bradley's job...

----------


## Luna

oooohhh hugh grant!!! bradleys boss lol that would be brilliant

----------


## Bryan

"not a lot of people know this..."  :Big Grin:   ok I'll stop with the age old impersonation  :Big Grin:   :Rotfl:  

Micheal is a terrefic actor and has been in so many of my favourites films, I hope he does come into it at some point, if only for one episode, would be great to see someone like him in Walford, maybe he could have something to do with Peggy's past?

----------


## Mr Humphries

This was all said before a year ago, wasn't it when he said he could turn the fortunes of the show around! I doubt it would happen though although he could turn up as Dirty Den's older brother to get square with the Mitchells!! :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> "not a lot of people know this..."


"but my name... IS MICHAEL CAINE!"  :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I remember buying that song in the 80s.  :Embarrassment:

----------

